# Winston And Clematine(pictures)



## Ratboy0121 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey guys im new here time to introduce my first ever rat winston....and his new partner clematine

Winston
Male
Berkshire(love his markings he has a W on his stomec for winston)
1Year old
Tame


















Clematine/Clemmy
Female(might be preg)
Unknown(if you know please tell me)
7Months
tamish(bit skitish to sound)


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello Winston and Clemmy!


----------



## Ratboy0121 (Feb 11, 2012)

hey guys, would you like to know the stories behind both of theses rats, not much on clemy but loads on winston


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

She looks kinda preggers!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope you're planning on getting Clementine spayed so she can live with Winston.

They are both very cute!


----------



## Ratboy0121 (Feb 11, 2012)

we are planning on breeding her, we know where the rats have come from apart from winston but hes in perfect health never needed meds thankfully. if they do breed were hoping to keep 2 males to stay with winston and 2 females to stay with clemmy, and i have homes for the rest if needed. clemmy had not been introduced to winston at this point. she was just fat when he cowerd in the corner. she didnt like human contact at first but she soon warmed u to me.
she has been introduced to him and winston mounted her 5 times, but unluckly she wasnt preggers, as we kept her away from him for a month, and now we introduced them again and winston mounted her another 3 times before she got fed up and decided to show her dominace.

sorry for any spelling or grammer mistakes, as i am autistic. and spelling and grammer arnt one of my strong points. sorry guys 

Winstons story is really amazing, do you want me to share?


----------



## Ratboy0121 (Feb 11, 2012)

she wasnt introduced to winston at the time of this photo, she was just abit chubby by being fed on the wrong feed.
were planning on breeding them for two males, and two females. to stay with mother and father
and im sorry if my grammer and spelling are off, i am autistic and they arnt my strong points. 


winstons story is intresting if you would like to hear it


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Kinsey said:


> I hope you're planning on getting Clementine spayed so she can live with Winston.
> 
> They are both very cute!


This is a good idea.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

We do not support intentional breeding here. Do not talk about it. What you are doing is irrisponsible and cruel, and you are risking lives and filling homes without need. If you want more rats GO TO A RESCUE. There are animals everywhere in desperate need of homes and irrisponsible breeding like this is what causes so much suffering.

You are not improving fancy rats, you are not helping rats, you are merely creating more animals with health problems that will fill up homes which rats in rescues so desperately need.


----------



## zombiegirl (Feb 14, 2012)

your white rat is beautiful!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow. Did I miss something?


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

CarrieD said:


> Wow. Did I miss something?


Huh? Me too. What happened?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Did they delete a comment of theirs?


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't know. I looked at the OP's other posts, and there are only two other tries to start this thread - basicallly the same comments and pictures.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah I did the same thing. I am very curious tho  Call me a nosy little one


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah, some post has to have been deleted. Otherwise, it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Ratboy0121 (Feb 11, 2012)

I am not creating a bigger health risk has neaither of the rats have health problems, the mother was from a breeder, and the father was from a petshop that looked after there animals.
i shall not talk about the breeding if you wish, but i must say i shall never get a rat from a rescue call me evil but i do not know what that rat has been through, and what temperment he/she would project to children or adult male or female. cats or dogs. but i dont understand that this is a fat forum and it dosnt cover breeding?. but anyway i wont speak about it if need be.


Thanks

Jake


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

How is breeding rats any different than breeding dogs or cats? I don't see what's so wrong about it? I know rats have health problems. All rats do. It's hard to buy a rat without something wrong with them. But breeding them shouldn't make any more of a difference than breeding any other animal or even people. That's like saying, "Oh, no Charlotte, you can't have babies with Oscar ever because he has GERD and heart problems and your have asthma and depression and your babies will have undesirable traits!" It sounds Brave New Worldish, and I'm pretty curious as to why it's so wrong.


----------



## Ratboy0121 (Feb 11, 2012)

there another reason why i want to breed them, so winston my first rat can live on in his children, and im most proberly going to do the same with them. and thank you for agreeing with me


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

One reason maybe that it is hard to find homes for all the babies. Rats can have HUGE litters. It is plausible that you can easily find yourself with 20 rats in one month. The better rattery breeders usually have a clientele or waiting list as I have found throughout my net searches. I know every one has to start somewhere, But this site does discourage breeding.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

This thread is getting to be all kinds of wrong. 

Would you ever buy a puppy from a pet store? What about from a puppy mill? What about from someone who thought two dogs were cute so they bred them, knowing nothing about their genetic history, health records, etc.? If your answer is no, why would you EVER support someone who does the same with rats?

Please read up a bit about rat mills and backyard breeders to help explain why breeding rats like this is irresponsible and does nothing but hurt rats truly in need of homes. Please don't try to justify something you really have no understanding of. Breeding two parents who you have NO IDEA about is horribly unethical and the babies could suffer horribly from things like megacolon, genetic cancer, pituitary tumors, and so on.

Read the site rules. Further discussion of this topic elsewhere and you will be suspended and/or banned.


----------

